

Scientists Discover a Jewel at the Heart of Quantum Physics (2013) - dnetesn
http://www.wired.com/2013/12/amplituhedron-jewel-quantum-physics/

======
dalke
Some of the HN comments about this Wired article, from when it came out a
couple of years ago, are at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6894292](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6894292)
. There are also even earlier HN comments about the 'jewel' at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6403285](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6403285)
. A year ago was a link to 'Jaroslav Trnka on the Amplituhedron' at
[http://www.preposterousuniverse.com/blog/2014/03/31/guest-
po...](http://www.preposterousuniverse.com/blog/2014/03/31/guest-post-
jaroslav-trnka-on-the-amplituhedron/) but with no comments on HN.

